# Energy Explosion!!!



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is what happens when you trap these two dogs inside for days without any activity, trapping their energies for days. I was under the weather for a while...these two dogs had no activity allowed for the last period; poor Snowy was trying very hard to convince me to do something (even digging out his squeaky ball from the quick garden time), tried tried and tried by grabbing his ball and tossing it in front of me - nothing was working for him.

Early evening, I allowed them out to do their thing and go as wild as they liked. 
And this was the result!! 
(sorry about the bad photo quality. It was getting dark and I got the camera in the wrong settings; plus it was challenging for me to capture the tiny speeding bullets...)
It was an energy explosion. They went zooming for a good 30 minutes. 






















































if you were guessing what is up with the monsters' goofy looking hair, the answer is simple....they were allowed in the pool too, so they did not miss the chance. 









They seemed happier after that sort of explosion LOL .. I was a bit dizzy watching them, but so soon, I will be right there, running after them, playing a game that they love to play with me "catch me if you can, mommy"  I have to tell you, I am always a failiar at catching the tiny speeding bullits ound:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

WOW Great Photos!!! Wish my pup had a sibling to run with.Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Atticus said:


> WOW Great Photos!!! Wish my pup had a sibling to run with.Hope you are feeling better!


I think that you will love having more than one fluff. They do have more fun together.

I didn't experience fully raising three together, but that's in the plan 

I am doing muuuuch better


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

just took a second look at your siggie. For the first second, I imagined these were two pups ... but next second, realized that it is a cow toy next to your cutie pie lol adorable!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are so energetic!!! I always love your pictures. I should take photography classes from you-I have a little point and shoot and pictures are never great.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures! I just know you enjoyed the show!


----------

